# Help looking for Riving Knife for our Grizzly GO478 Tablesaw



## amberbFPC (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello, we have a Grizzly GO478 Tablesaw and looking to add a Riving Knife. We understand Grizzly dosent sell them, do any of you know of another company who might offer a retofit kit for this machine?

Thanks


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't have an answer to your question, but you might want to post this under power tools vs. hand tools. Good luck, though.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

amberbFPC said:


> We understand Grizzly dosent sell them


Amber: have you personally checked with Grizzly? Try their tech support line at *1-570-546-9663. *My experience with them tells me that if you called their number, gave them make/model/DOM...all the fine, specific details of your machine, they will be able to tell if a riving knife exists for that model and will be able to sell/ship all in one phone call. I haven't dealt with a better, more friendly and helpful tech support center anywhere. 

Good luck and let us know what you find out.

smitty


----------

